# الخيانة ختى لو بالفكر؟؟



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

الخيانة ختى لو بالفكر؟؟







الاعتقاد السائد عن الخيانة الزوجية منذ تأسست الأسرة أنه جنوح أحد الأطراف في علاقة غير شرعية مع شخص آخر غير شريك الحياة. وطبعا التركيز هنا على العلاقة الجسدية والنتائج المدمرة للزواج عند افتضاح الأمر وانعكاسه سلبيا على الأسرة. أما الخيانة الفكرية فهي نوع آخر من الخيانة الزوجية والتي تعتبر من الأمور الخطيرة جدا حيث أن الله وضع في الإنسان الفكر وهو الدفة التي تقود الحياة وعجلة القيادة للجسد والعواطف. إن فكر الإنسان الذي يدور داخله ويشغل حيزا واسعا من تكوينه هو منطقة الخطر الذي يجب أن يوضع حارس لها لأن اقتحامها ليس بالأمر الذي يستهان به.


إن إشغال التفكير في شخص معين والانبهار به أي الإعجاب بشخصيته وآراءه يوجد حالة من التعلق اللارادي والتعود أيضا على التواجد معه والرغبة دائما في سماعه ومخالطته حتى لو كانت هذه العلاقة شريفة وبريئة كما يقولون، ولكن هي في حقيقتها تورط وانشغال كامل في هذا الشخص. وتحدث هذه الأمور عادة عندما يجد أحد الأزواج صفات مميزة يفتقد لها شريك الحياة كأن يتعلق الرجل ويعجب بسيدة مثقفة لها إنجازات وآراؤها تشابه آراءه بينما تفتقد لها زوجته. ومع أن هذا الزوج لا ينوي أن يخون زوجته إلا أنه فكريا مفتون بهذه الإنسانة وتشغل حيزا من تفكيره وهذا ما ينعكس عليه في بعض المواقف سلبيا في علاقته مع زوجته حيث أن الفكر انقسم بينها وبين هذا الشخص الثالث.


إن الخيانة الفكرية لا تخضع في مجتمعاتنا لقانون معين أو إدانة ولكن يستطيع الشخص المصاب بها أن يعي في داخله أنه غير صادق تماما مع شريك حياته سواء كان الذي يخون الزوج أو الزوجة. عندما أعطى الله أولى وصاياه للإنسان قال له "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك" لما يشكله الفكر من خطورة على المشاعر والتوجهات. وهنا يسلب الواحد الآخر حقه من الارتباط الكامل. فمن الصعب جدا أن يعرف الزوج أن زوجته تعيش معه جسدياً ولكن تعلقها وإعجابها بأحد الأشخاص يستولى على مشاعرها. وهنا الخطر حيث أن بعض الذين قاموا بالخيانة الزوجية اعترفوا أنها نزوة وضعف وندموا على ذلك. أما الخيانة الفكرية فهي نتيجة إصرار وتعمد على الإعجاب والتعلق بالطرف الآخر وصعوبة في التخلص من هذا التعلق.


وهنا نحذر من عدم الاقتراب من منطقة الخطر فإذا كان هذا الشخص الدخيل ممن تجمعك به علاقة عمل أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل, يجب التوقف وأخذ القرار بالانسحاب فوراً وتقليل فرص المعاشرة معه والاختلاط به حتى لا تنجرف هذه العلاقة إلى المكان الذي لا يسهل العودة منه.


----------



## Rosetta (28 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كليمو و حقيقي بيصير مع بعض الناس ..


ربنا يبارك خدمتك ...​*


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (28 مايو 2009)

متميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2009)

جميل اوى موضوعك ياكليمو
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2009)

اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع كليمو

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

candy shop

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي كليمو 
موضوع جيد​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

